# ما هو الفرق بالدرجات بين ...الشمال الجغرافي والشمال المغناطيسي؟



## رياض رمضان (6 يوليو 2008)

ما هو الفرق بالدرجات بين ...الشمال الجغرافي والشمال المغناطيسي؟
....وكيف ممكن تحديد الشمال الجغرافي؟


----------



## سلطان العبدلي (6 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز / رياض رمضان
بحسب جهاز الـ Gps فان الشمال المغناطيسي (+درجتان شرقاً)عن الشمال الجغرافي


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (7 يوليو 2008)

(1) بمعرفة احداثيات نقطتين بالجي بي اس يمكنك حساب انحراف هذا الخط الواصل بينهما وبالتالي يمكنك رسم اتجاه الشمال علي الخريطة ، معادلة حساب الانحراف هي:

Azimuth from St. 2 to St. 1 = Arc Tan ( Y2 - Y1 ) / (X2 - X1)​
بالتوفيق اخي الكريم


----------



## رياض رمضان (7 يوليو 2008)

...اخي محمد لك مني كل التحية والتقدير والاحترام...
يعني الزاوية المحصورة بين الشمال الجغرافي والمغناطيسي بس درجتين؟؟
وكيف يقولون ان هذه الزاوية غير ثابتة؟؟لان كلا من الشمال الجغرافي والمغناطيسي غير ثابت؟؟


----------



## Ashraf M (7 يوليو 2008)

يا اخ رياض : هناك عدة انواع من الشمال : شمال مغناطيسى - شمال فلكى (احيانا يقال عنه شمال حقيقى) - شمال جيوديسى - شمال شبكى او احيانا يقال عليه جغرافى (المرسوم على الخريطه - نتيجة الاسقاط الجيوديسى و الاسقاط الكارتوجرافى ) و طبعا هو مش درجتين او تلاته - ده كلام غير صحيح اطلاقا.

يوجد لكل دوله خريطه ترسمها الجهات الحكوميه المسؤوله - تسمى خريطة الانحراف المغناطيسى Magnetic Declination - تنتج من اخذ ارصاد معينه و تكون مرسومه طبقا لنظام احداثيات معين (عباره عن اسقاط جيوديسى و اسقاط كارتوجرافى ) - و يتم تعريف هذا النظام لجهاز الGPS او البرامج المصاحبه و عند الوقوف على اى نقطه تقرا عندها قيمة الـ Magnetic Declination فيكون هو الفرق بين الشمال الجغرافى (طبقا لنظام الاحداثيات المعين ) و الشمال المغناطيسى .

- يجب اولا ان تراجع - نظم الاحداثيات.
ارجوا ان اكون قد افدتكم.


----------



## رياض رمضان (14 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ سلطان ومحمد واشرف...
كنت قبل فترة قد مررت بموقع يحسب الفق بين الشمال المغناطيسي والجغرافي فوري...بس للاسف نسيت ان احفظه يا ريت لو احد الاخوة يعرفه....


----------



## zahret.alquds (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام علي
ما هي انواع الشمال وما هو الفرق بينهم ؟
واي شمال ياللي بيتغير ؟


----------



## eengsherif (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم اعتقد ان الفرق بين الشمال الجغرافى والمغناطيسى 4 درجات


----------



## احمد هشام مروان (18 سبتمبر 2009)

الشمال المغناطيسي والفلكي متغيرين بفرق يزيد عن الدقيقتانولكن الشمال المعتمد في المساح هو المغناطيسي وشكرا


----------



## عيدزكرياعبدالجواد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك  واشكر العاملين على الملتقى على هذا الجهد واسأل الله ان يرزقهم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## alihouhou (2 أكتوبر 2009)

i think 11.53°
btw u can this link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_declination


----------



## hussein assy (4 سبتمبر 2014)

على مدار السنة يوجد اختلاق بين الشمالين لكن ليس ثابت لكن نسبة الفرق تتراوح بين 18 درجة غرب و 15 درجة شرق


----------



## hussein assy (4 سبتمبر 2014)

انا في السنة الثالثة اجريت بحث مفصل عن هذا الموضوع ... يوجد فرق بالزوايا ولكن يتغير طول فترات السنة ويتراوح بين 18 درجة غرب و 15 درجة شرق


----------



## adel104 (8 سبتمبر 2014)

الموضوع طويل و يحتاج للرجوع إلى أمهات كتب المساحة . و قد كنا أيام الدراسة نقوم برصد النجم القطبي (Polaris)ليلاً بواسطة الثيودولايت ، و من ثم (بواسطة جداول تبين إنحراف الشمال الجغرافي من الشمال المغناطيسي يمكننا توجيه الخارطة . و هذه الجداول تبين الإنحراف وقت الرصد بالساعة و الدقيقة و الثانية ، أي في نفس لحظة الرصد .( بإختصار)


----------



## ياسرعبدو (23 أكتوبر 2014)

يمكن معرفة الشمال المغناطيسي باستخدام البوصله 
والشمال الفلكي باستخدام ال جي بي اس
وبالمقارنه بينهما يمكن معرفة الفرق


----------



## علي سليم متولي (23 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## علي الدبس (27 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله لك  واشكر العاملين على الملتقى على هذا الجهد واسأل الله ان يرزقهم التوفيق والسداد


----------

